# Raijintek Triton ( dont buy it,if u dont wanna kill ur graphics card )



## Nnix (Jan 30, 2015)

ok here it goes ..i ordered my triton last week at Amazon uk.. and got it yesterday..
so i quickly mounted it on my PC...JUST ONE F**** NIGHT, this sh*t started leaking..
so i take it off and found out the tank is CRACKED... SRSLY raijintek ?? i payed 130euro for it 
and ur Sh*t Crack on me for just one night use ???? thank god my graphics card had a backplate..
so lesson learned as long as AIO cooling if it's not Corsair it's NOT GOOD !! ( after 2 years my H105i still work perfectly )


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you finished your little rant?
You have proof the item was faulty before you installed it?
The only thing this proves is that an AIO liquid cooling system is safer than a custom set up.


----------



## Nnix (Jan 31, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have you finished your little rant?
> You have proof the item was faulty before you installed it?
> The only thing this proves is that an AIO liquid cooling system is safer than a custom set up.


Dude.... Triton is a AOI .....
My point is this unit has the possibility to kill ur graphics card if u didn't notice the leak...why is my threat a rant ?? I'm just telling what just happened to me..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 31, 2015)

phew. my zalman cnps20lq still working and its already almost 3 years.

have you check visually before installing it? why dont you RMA instead of making a thread here manufacturer and praising another manufacturer. phew....


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Any watercooling can leak. Your fault for not testing before installing.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2015)

From the pattern of the cracks, it looks like the fittings are too tight.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2015)

erocker said:


> From the pattern of the cracks, it looks like the fittings are too tight.


I agree, it looks like the fittings were over-torqued and it caused the acrylic to crack. It might have started without any leaks, but I suspect it gradually got worse under the pressure caused by the pump. Pump pressure alone would not cause a crack like that though. Sounds like user error production defect to me.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nnix said:


> Triton is a AOI .....


If it has fittings you have to tighten, and a reservoir, then it isn't an all in one.
Not in my opinion anyway.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 31, 2015)

erocker said:


> From the pattern of the cracks, it looks like the fittings are too tight.


yeah coul be and personally i dont like acrylic since its easier to crack
and thats why i prefer put some washer to prevent any over tightening


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 31, 2015)

defiantly over tightened also those look like the wrong fittings as well also I don't see a O ring


----------



## Nnix (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys.... It came in one unit there is nothing I have to tighten....the fittings are already there when I gets it..all I have to do is screw the tank to the bracket...


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2015)

It happens. The reason we have RMAs.


----------



## Maban (Jan 31, 2015)

No manufacturing process is perfect. Simply RMA it and move on. One incident is not a pattern. No need to boycott them.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, after reading these reviews over at Newegg... I would be quite leery of getting one of them.
I believe I would have moved on to see other options.
A lot of units being shipped with cracks in them per the purchasers(owners).  Or, possibly damaged in shipping somehow???
Sounds like the company is replacing them through the RMA process, which is good.

There are a couple of threads around on the subject and amazon has a mention of the cracking at shipment.

As to whether whose fault it is, I don't see enough proof one way or another...  just RMA it... it has a two year warranty.
Sell the RMAed one; or, keep it and use it.

Personally, I have a Corsair AIO and it has been humming along for 3 or 4 years and has given me no troubles.

Either way, good luck to ya.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 31, 2015)

and this is why I avoid liquid cooling at all costs :0


----------



## doyll (Jan 31, 2015)

Quality H2O is fine, but economy built AIO / CLC are just barely acceptable at their best.  Swiftech makes a quality unit, .. and it cost more too.  As of now, top air coolers are as good as the best CLCs and better than most.  If we take noise into account and keep the AIO /CLC at or below 40dBA, air wins hands down.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, this was covered a couple of weeks ago at OCUK. It was weeks late, and they had major issues with cheap coloring for their coolant, and some issues with the fittings. The first batch was recalled. New revisions to the process of manufacture has been made, so you'll see RMA'd models get replaced with something a little more useful.

Personally, I don't see the point in it. Either go proper AIO (Asetek/Corsair/NZXT/etc), or go proper watercooling. There's a reason their competitors are more expensive. OCUK's techlab department won't touch these things any more.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nnix said:


> ( after 2 years my H105i still work perfectly )



Okay, I'm confused here; why on earth did you even buy such a unit if, as you stated, your H105i is still working great???????? The H105i is one of the top AIO liquid cooling units made. Why would you buy something else to replace the H105i?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 31, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, I'm confused here; why on earth did you even buy such a unit if, as you stated, your H105i is still working great???????? The H105i is one of the top AIO liquid cooling units made. Why would you buy something else to replace the H105i?


Because it looks cool?


----------



## Nnix (Jan 31, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, I'm confused here; why on earth did you even buy such a unit if, as you stated, your H105i is still working great???????? The H105i is one of the top AIO liquid cooling units made. Why would you buy something else to replace the H105i?


Just like newtekie1said ... The transparent tank and tube looks cool.... But I really regret buying it now....


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 7, 2015)

Not my intention to hijack thread, but I just started testing new Raijintek Triton kit and it leaks straight from factory. I read few people had cracked the reservoir on other forums, and others had some smaller leaks.

I think mine leaks near the reservoir fill port. Overall, I found the quality to be somewhat less great than say Corsair AIOs, Fractal Kelvin or Eisberg etc. which I also have. 

Tbh I don't know what to think. Perhaps the cooling is great for the price (it is cheaper than anything else here), but would you risk it for few dollar/euro savings over the more well-known brands? 
I will try to fix this myself, after all I would love to get some temperature/noise figures for review I am writing. 
But it already failed the most important thing: don't leak if you are prefilled unit. NOT getting anywhere near my GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N & Rampage V Extreme


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Any watercooling can leak. Your fault for not testing before installing.


+1 correct you have to test it prior installing it…


erocker said:


> From the pattern of the cracks, it looks like the fittings are too tight.


Correct... 


Maban said:


> No manufacturing process is perfect. Simply RMA it and move on. One incident is not a pattern. No need to boycott them.


nothing in this world is perfect....


doyll said:


> Quality H2O is fine, but economy built AIO / CLC are just barely acceptable at their best.  Swiftech makes a quality unit, .. and it cost more too.  As of now, top air coolers are as good as the best CLCs and better than most.  If we take noise into account and keep the AIO /CLC at or below 40dBA, air wins hands down.


Asetek units are pretty solid fella... 
some corsair hydro series... all the thermaltake's Water Series too,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2015)

erocker said:


> From the pattern of the cracks, it looks like the fittings are too tight.



+1

When you get water cooling you should acknowledge you accept the risk of leaks or the coolant vaporizing.

Learn from your mistakes and humble yourself.


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

Bad quality Product, Look:
http://imgur.com/a/gvGgW

Worked for less than a month, then cracked.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> Bad quality Product, Look:
> http://imgur.com/a/gvGgW
> 
> Worked for less than a month, then cracked.


old serie : short 3pin cable 1st batch. (just as the one from the OP ) well your's maybe a 2nd batch tho the cable seems shorter than mine still.

2nd batch Good quality, mounted dis mounted re mounted, longer 3pin cable, modded, tubing changed, coolant Mayhems + rad Alphacool : not cracked (3 month and 9 days in use, 2 month stock configuration)

79chf without fan bought  as a Core version, the only other AIO at that price was a Corsair H60 2013 (120mm single fan)

the issue was corrected, at last it seems they listened to the complaining (about the quality of the tank and the 3pin cable length ) tho it seems they were hellish on RMA and previous issues.


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> old serie : short 3pin cable 1st batch.
> 
> 2nd batch Good quality, mounted dis mounted re mounted, longer 3pin cable, modded, tubing changed, coolant Mayhems + rad Alphacool : not cracked (3 month and 9 days in use, 2 month stock configuration)
> View attachment 68380
> ...



Well, I bought mine at the end of August 2015, yet still received a poor quality product that almost damaged my GPU. It worked for less than 03 weeks, then cracked by itself.
Even if there is a new improved version, I have no confidence in the product.
I've had problem once and nothing assures me that will not happen again.

It is like buying a new car and have an accident because the brakes did not work when you needed.
You can not get hurt but will never trust that car maker again.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2015)

KarymidoN said:


> Well, I bought mine at the end of August 2015, yet still received a poor quality product that almost damaged my GPU. It worked for less than 03 weeks, then cracked by itself.
> Even if there is a new improved version, I have no confidence in the product.
> I've had problem once and nothing assures me that will not happen again.
> 
> ...


well i had numerous problem with corsair but i still bought some and even used a H60 2013 i won in a giveaway, then i went custom loop then my Triton (as i said i modded it quite a bit) 
your comparison to a car maker is a bit too much  at last (if your gpu is still alive) the coolant was not conductive (i doubt it, mostly think it cracked and leaked when the PC was not on ) 

i am not what you can call a careful assembler but that Triton passed my criteria


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2015)

well sometimes products can be replaced but the damage and bad =experience stills, I had that problem with Asus… several motherboards and GPU's damaged, faulty units, then decided to stay away from that brand,  so if you still trusting the brand and also decided to give another chance to it for working away is completely up to you lad!


----------



## doyll (Oct 7, 2015)

peche said:


> +1 correct you have to test it prior installing it…
> 
> Correct...
> 
> ...


Really 'fella', I agree with you about testing before installing, but if hydros' are so 'solid', where do the thousands of refurbished ones selling on Newegg Scan, OcUK, etc.  come from? My guess is RMA returns .. and possibly selling them as 'refurbished' because you have 90 day or 1 year warranty instead of five.

It seems less RMA's now than early on, but only time will tell.  I see more and more X-hydro owners coming back to air cooling because of noise, failures and not cooling any better if even as well as air.


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2015)

Asetek units are pretty solid, 
not all corsair units are faulty, here is much people using their units without problems, 

regards,


----------



## KarymidoN (Oct 7, 2015)

Look at Newegg Reviews: (Filter at 1 EGG)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gory=575&Manufactory=120293&SpeTabStoreType=1

Look how many people had the same problem and compare with other similar products. Poor quality.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2015)

yes 9% 1 egg reviews 5% 2 eggs review 23% for both 3 and 4 eggs and 41% for 5 eggs, it's baffling... almost the same review ratio as a H110i  GT

ofc i see a lot of leaking report but nothing says if it was "cracked itself without doing nothing" or "i did something but i won't tell what" 
as for me i would rate it 4 eggs stock and 5 eggs once modded.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2015)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Not my intention to hijack thread, but I just started testing new Raijintek Triton kit and it leaks straight from factory. I read few people had cracked the reservoir on other forums, and others had some smaller leaks.
> 
> I think mine leaks near the reservoir fill port. Overall, I found the quality to be somewhat less great than say Corsair AIOs, Fractal Kelvin or Eisberg etc. which I also have.
> 
> ...



This. The OCUK forum thread for the Raijintek Triton is dozens of pages long. People have been complaining about cracked reservoirs similar to OP's. Apparently it was all down to a poor manufacturing process. If I recall Raijintek were in the process of recalling a shedload of units because of this, and working with retailers to deal with RMAs as quickly and easily as possible.

The annoying thing is that this has been going on for months. I expected this to be sorted by now.

That said, custom water loop 4lyf. #gangsigns


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> That said, custom water loop 4lyf. #gangsigns


totally right  i don't have a Triton, i have a custom loop.... with a Triton BlockResPump  (and it seems i got a unit of the new batch )



GreiverBlade said:


> View attachment 68380



and on the Quote you made, as i see : "but would you risk it for few dollar/euro savings over the more well-known brands?" well ... i spent more on a H100i and it leaked, i did spent more, again, on a Alphacool Eisberg and it leaked (this time it was my fault: i did something wrong with the pumps fittings)

tho i still did buy a Alphacool Eisberg solo (only pump) 4th cat. for 45chf and got a free NexXxos ST30 240 and 2 Alphacool Coolmove 2 (plus the tubing and fitting) so i would not complain over it 
my problem brand: Corsair, tho i would not do bad review on it or try to dissuade other user to buy one of their AIO.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 8, 2015)

is that where it landed on the card when you dropped it during fitting and it broke then?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> is that where it landed on the card when you dropped it during fitting and it broke then?



Kinda what I was curious about. Seeing how there is no liquid on the card...


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys, I have the same issue . After few months the tank cracked...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 8, 2016)

FlanK3r said:


> Guys, I have the same issue . After few months the tank cracked...


1yrs now and still no leak no cracks no nothing ... still awesome performances (tho re reading that thead made me realize something funny: i was wondering how did the OP paid 130€ for it when i got my core version for 50€, 80€ just for the fans? that's kinda ... errr... )

just to be sure, do your unit has a very short pump cable? if yes, then your retailer might have sold you a 1st batch unit (which were more prone to that kind of issues ) and you should see with him for a RMA or a refund.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 9, 2016)

The pump cable is relative short 3-pin, from bottom of tank to  water pump connector at  Maximus VIII Hero its tensioned.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2016)

They barely even sell these anymore in Finland, and I've had read pretty many topics in Finnish forums about cracking block/pump unit. I've almost bought one myself, but luckily I did read about these flaws.

Though a backplate would maybe protect the graphics card from leaking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2016)

FlanK3r said:


> The pump cable is relative short 3-pin, from bottom of tank to  water pump connector at  Maximus VIII Hero its tensioned.


probably a early batch unit, see with your retailer, mine has a 3pin long enough to be placed bottom and reach the top header of the motherboard.



9700 Pro said:


> They barely even sell these anymore in Finland, and I've had read pretty many topics in Finnish forums about cracking block/pump unit. I've almost bought one myself, but luckily I did read about these flaws.
> 
> Though a backplate would maybe protect the graphics card from leaking.


well the batch with the long 3pin cable seems to have resolved that issue, mine is safe. 

Nonetheless you're better with your macho   dang ... i miss my HR-02 BW ...(not for the performances but for the look  )


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the batch with the long 3pin cable seems to have resolved that issue, mine is safe.
> 
> Nonetheless you're better with your macho   dang ... i miss my HR-02 BW ...(not for the performances but for the look  )


Yeah, I've read that the new batch was better 

Well, this was 35eur on discount, so pretty damn fine price/performance ratio.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 10, 2016)

For fun, my screenshot, look at the card  backplate! And I cleaned before...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2016)

FlanK3r said:


> For fun, my screenshot, look at the card  backplate! And I cleaned before...


yep, probably 1st batch, that 3pin looks way shorter than my unit.

I guess not all retailer were eager to recall all 1st batch unites for Raijintek.

(or people with a 1st batch unit were unaware of the issue)


----------

